

Stirling Charger V 2.0 – Charge your phone with a candle - ecopoesis
http://interestingengineering.com/stirling-charger-v-2-0-charge-your-phone-with-a-candle/

======
a3n
"This kind of engine can produce energy with a low temperature difference
without emissions"

Candles emit.

------
ecopoesis
This is a Kickstarter I'd back in a heartbeat.

